# Τα κυνόλεκτα



## daeman (Nov 7, 2009)

*συγκυνούμαι*: κινούμαι μαζί με τον σκύλο μου.
Εμπνευσμένο από εδώ. Οπτικοποίηση εδώ.

*συγκυνωνία*: οι αγορές (ώνια) με τη συνοδεία σκύλου. Ναι, ξέρω, αλλά για έναν παρατονισμό θα τα χαλάσουμε;






*επικυνωνία*: οι αγορές (ώνια) με χρήση του σκύλου ως μεταφορικού μέσου. 





Όχι, κυνόνημα δεν θα φτιάξω εγώ. Μετά το τυρόνημα, ίσως είναι πολύ _κυνότοπο_. Και δεν θέλουμε αυτός ο ιστότοπος να γίνει ρεζίλι των σκυλιών...


----------



## Zazula (Jul 7, 2011)

*Who let the dogs out?*

*κυνοπολιτεία* = το σκυλάδικο αρχαιοπρεπώς
*παλιοκυνωνία* = αγέλη από παλιόσκυλα
*κυνόβιο* = η σκυλίσια ζωή
*Μηκύνες* = το μέρος όπου δεν επιτρέπονται σκυλιά
*υπερκυνητικός* = αυτός που έχει πολλά σκυλιά
*κύνδεινος* = ο πολύ καλός σκύλος (λ.χ. δεινός στη φέρμα, στο ξεπέταγμα θηραμάτων κλπ)
*βούκυνο* = το μπουλντόγκ ελληνοπρεπώς [βους _bull_ + κύων, κυνός _dog_]


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2011)

*κυνάγχη* = οι σκοτούρες των σκύλων
*κυνάρα *= ο σκύλαρος
*κυνήτται* = τα χαμένα παιχνίδια των σκύλων


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2011)

Άι σπάι γουιθ μάι λιτλ άι ε θρεντ *ακύν* του δατ ουάν. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

Δεν υπάρχει νήμα της κυνολεξίας;


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2011)

Τώρα έχουμε, παρά τις αρχικές αντιρρήσεις μου στο #1.


----------



## nickel (Jul 7, 2011)

Και μια ετυμολογική σημείωση: όταν λέμε ότι κάποιοι *σκυλεύουν τους νεκρούς* με τη σημασία της λεηλασίας και της εκμετάλλευσης, έχουμε στη ρίζα της λέξης τα _σκύλα_, δηλαδή τα λάφυρα, τα όπλα που αφαιρούνται από σκοτωμένο εχθρό.

Ζητώ συγγνώμη για το διάλειμμα σοβαρότητας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 7, 2011)

*σκυνίτης* = ο σκύλος που συνοδεύει το αφεντικό του στην _κατασκύνωση_
*μπασκύνας* = σκύλος που επιτρέπεται να ανεβαίνει στο λεωφορείο
*παρακυνητής* = συνοδός σκύλου


----------



## Themis (Jul 7, 2011)

*κυνολογώ*: 1) (επί σκύλων καλής οικογενείας) γαβγίζω, 2) συμμετέχω στο νήμα της Λεξιλογίας περί _κυνολέκτων_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2011)

...
Το κυνός λεγόμενο _*κυνολεκτώ*_ δεν μας κάνει;

*κυνός λεγόμενο* = γάβγισμα, υλακή (λόγ.)


----------



## Themis (Jul 7, 2011)

Δαεμάνε, κοντεύεις να γίνεις κυνικός φιλόσοφος.


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2011)

Άσε, Θέμη. Από την ακυνώνητη συντύρηση στην κυνωνική κατάψυξη πάω. Κυνός, δεν με συγκυνούν πολλά πλέον. 
Δεν ήθελα να το κυνοποιήσω το νήμα, αλλά το ξανασκέφτηκα και είπα: δεν ξεκυνάω κι εγώ ένα κύνημα;


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2011)

...
*ενδοεπικυνωνία*:


----------



## Zazula (Jul 8, 2011)

*σκυλ’d worker* = συνοδός σκύλου
*δισκύλιος* = ο ιδιοκτήτης δύο σκύλων (αν έχει παραπάνω, πληρώνει 300€ πρόστιμο για κάθε επιπλέον δεσποζόμενο ζώο)


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2011)

...
*περισκυλίδα* = περιλαίμιο σκύλου, κυνός η λαιμαριά


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2011)

...
*κυνδεινολογώ* = 1. αφηγούμαι τα δεινά σκύλων | 2. (σινεφίλ) αναλύω τη "Σκυλίσια μέρα" του Λιούμετ


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2011)

...
*κυνεφίλ* = κινηματογραφικό είδος με θέμα τους σκύλους | ο οπαδός του ανωτέρω είδους, άνθρωπος ή όχι


----------



## Zazula (Sep 17, 2011)

*σκιλοκαβγάς* = αντιπαράθεση δεξιοτήτων (εμπνευσμένο από εδώ: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?9583-Skill-σκιλ-ικανότητα).


----------



## SBE (Sep 18, 2011)

Από την ίδια έμπνευση
*Σκιλοπνίχτης* = ο δολοφόνος που πνίγει και δεν αφήνει ίχνη


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2011)

SBE said:


> *Σκιλοπνίχτης* = ο δολοφόνος που πνίγει και δεν αφήνει ίχνη


Καλημέρα. Εγώ περίμενα να περιγράψεις τον εαυτό σου:
*σκιλοπνίχτρα* = αυτή που επιδιώκει να πολεμήσει κάθε περιττή χρήση του αγγλισμού _σκιλ_ στην ελληνική γλώσσα — δηλαδή, _κάθε_ χρήση του.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Εγώ περίμενα να περιγράψεις τον εαυτό σου:
> *σκιλοπνίχτρα* = αυτή που επιδιώκει να πολεμήσει κάθε περιττή χρήση του αγγλισμού _σκιλ_ στην ελληνική γλώσσα — δηλαδή, _κάθε_ χρήση του.


 
ΣΥΝ: η κυνηγέτις (λόγ.)

*σκιληδόν* (λόγ.) = με επιδεξιότητα σκύλου εκπαιδευμένου για κυνήγι

*τσοπανόσκιλα* = το σύνολο των δεξιοτήτων του βοσκού

*τσοπανόσκιλο* = ο ικανότατος βοσκός


----------



## SBE (Sep 19, 2011)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Εγώ περίμενα να περιγράψεις τον εαυτό σου:
> *σκιλοπνίχτρα* = αυτή που επιδιώκει να πολεμήσει κάθε περιττή χρήση του αγγλισμού _σκιλ_ στην ελληνική γλώσσα — δηλαδή, _κάθε_ χρήση του.


:lol::clap:
Σκιλίσια ζωή = η τεχνη του ευ ζην
Σκιλάδικο = το εργαστήριο του δεξιοτέχνη
Σκίλιασε = η πρακτική εξάσκηση του απέφερε καρπούς
Σκίλευση των νεκρών = ο νεκροθάφτης ήταν λεβεντιά
(γράφοντας υπό τους ήχους του επαινετικού άσματος "σκίλε μου, σκίλε μου, βασιλιά μου")


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> [...]
> *μπασκύνας* = σκύλος που επιτρέπεται να ανεβαίνει στο λεωφορείο
> [...]


*μπασκύνας* = 2. ο αστυνομικός σκύλος (Κ-9)


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2011)

...
*politichien* = το κομματόσκυλο [< γαλ. politicien + chien]

Edit: listen here.


----------



## SBE (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 22, 2011)

Σκιλιμπουρδίζω = καυχιέμαι για σκιλ που δεν έχω
Σκίλα και Χάρηβδη = άλλος έχει το σκιλ κι άλλος έχει τη χάρη
Σκιλιακοί = κοιλιακοί που αποκτήθηκαν με δεξιοτεχνική προπόνηση
Σκιλόδοντο = μόνο στη φράση "έδειξε από νωρίς τα σκιλόδοντά του"
Σκιλολόι = κουβέντα περί σκιλ
Σκιλομούρης = αυτός που αγκυροβολεί (moor) με μεγάλη δεξιοτεχνία
Σκιλόψαρο = εκπαιδευμένο ψάρι για ακροβατικά


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> [...]
> Σκιλολόι = κουβέντα περί σκιλ
> [...]


 
σημ: Διακρίνεται σε soft και hard σκιλολόι (βλ. σχ. σκιλόνημα).


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2012)

...



SBE said:


> Το ίδιο εργαλείο δεν χρησιμοποιείται για τη μεταφορά σκύλων; Πως το λέμε τότε; Σκυλοφόρο; Κυνοφόρο;


*φορητό κυνοικητήριο, κινοκυνοικητήριο, κυνομεταφορικός κλωβός, κυνός κλωβός κινητός* (KKK): 


Τhe KKK took my doggy away. 

*κυνομεταφορέας*: 

 

*κυνός σακίδιο*, *κυνόσακος*: 

 
Κύνησε για ταξιδάκι, εκκύνησε (_λόγ._).


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2012)

...
*κυνότοπος* (dog territory): επικράτεια κυνός τινός


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

..
*γάβγασμα*: άσμα σκυλάδικο, κυνός αδόμενον (_λόγ._), _(πρβλ. _κυνός λεγόμενον = γάβγισμα)


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

...
*ακυνησία*: η επί μακρόν παραμέληση του παρόντος νήματος

*παρακύνηση*: η έμμεση προτροπή [εκούσια ή ακούσια, πρβλ. _υποκύνηση[SUP]2[/SUP] _(μτφ.)] για ανακύνηση του παρόντος νήματος

Ευχαριστώ για την παρακύνηση, Νίκελ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

...
*υποκύνηση*: 1. μεταφορά προσώπων υπό κυνός τινος. ΣΥΝ _μετακύνηση _


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2013)

...
*κυνομύωμα*:


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2014)

...
*κυνάμωμον *= το σκυλί χωρίς βούλες | το άψογο σκυλί (ονόματι Κανέλα)




daeman said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > ... _Out, damned Spot! out, I say!_ ...
> ...


----------



## Themis (Apr 13, 2014)

*πάγκυνος: *κοινός σε όλους τους κύνες. _Αποτελεί πάγκυνη πεποίθηση η ανάγκη άοκνης ανακύνησης του κυνήματος __προς αντίπραξη στο βερναρδίνειο μιαουλόνημα_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2014)

...
*22 Little Kids And Their Big Dogs
*
Despite their sometimes fearsome appearance, larger or even giant dog breeds can make especially good family friends, loving and protecting your children as their own. And, as this list illustrates, they look absolutely adorable together!

Not all big dogs are good for families – guard dogs or herders can be anxious or over-protective around kids. But some small breeds are also unsuitable around children because of their tendency towards nipping and aggression.

The benefits of raising children with a pet are numerous – they teach responsibility, compassion and confidence, and they will protect your kids and keep them active.





Source: imgur






Image credits: Erin Vey




Image credits: unknown




Image credits: Elena Shumilova


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

...
41 facts about dogs


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2014)

...
Let me play with your poodle - Lightnin' Hopkins


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2014)

...
Τα κυνόλεκτα, πολύγλωσσα:





chapmangamo.tumblr.com


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2014)

...
Το σκυλάκι το κανίς - Γιάννης Λογοθέτης






Ρε Γιαννάκη πονηρέ
με τον κίτρινο μπερέ
βιβλιάρια, ταμεία
και δραχμή δεν έχω μία

Πού το βρήκες δηλαδή
το κοστούμι το λαδί
το χρυσό το δαχτυλίδι
και διάφορα άλλα είδη;

Το σκυλάκι το κανίς
ποιος το έκλεψε; -Κανείς!
το ρολόι, τη γραβάτα
και της Άγκυρας τη γάτα

Με το no και με το yes
πονηρές συναλλαγές
με τον τάδε με τον δείνα
στο Λονδίνο, στην Αθήνα

Πού το βρήκες δηλαδή
το γραφείο, το κλειδί
διαμέρισμα, βεράντα
και στην τράπεζα σαράντα;

Ρε Γιαννάκη πονηρέ
με τον κίτρινο μπερέ
έβγαλα ακαδημία
και δραχμή δεν έχω μία

Πού το βρήκες δηλαδή
το κουρσάκι το λαδί
ραδιόφωνο, κεραία
την κοπέλα την ωραία;

Το σκυλάκι το κανίς
ποιος το έκλεψε; -Κανείς!
το ρολόι, τη γραβάτα
και της Άγκυρας τη γάτα


Ρε γυαλάκια πονηρέ - Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος & Ζορζ Πιλαλί






Ρε γυαλάκια πονηρέ
με τον κίτρινο μπερέ
βιβλιάρια, ταμεία
και δραχμή δεν έχεις μία

Πού το βρήκες, μίστερ κουλ
το κοστούμι πιέρ ντε πουλ
το χρυσό το δαχτυλίδι
και τις μπότες από φίδι;

Το σκυλάκι το κανίς
ποιος το έκλεψε; -Κανείς!
το ρολόι, τη γραβάτα
και της Άγκυρας τη γάτα

Με το no, με το yes
πονηρές συναλλαγές
με τον τάδε, με τον δείνα
στο Λονδίνο, στην Αθήνα

Πού το βρήκες δηλαδή
το γραφείο, το πισί
μεζονέτα με τζακούζι
και φοράς και ροζ μπουρνούζι;

Το αρνάκι το παχύ
τo 'φαγα στην εξοχή
την κοτούλα, το κουνέλι
το βαζάκι με το μέλι

Ρε γυαλάκια πονηρέ
με τον κίτρινο μπερέ
έβγαλες ακαδημία
και δραχμή δεν έχεις μία

Πού το βρήκες δηλαδή
το τζιπάκι το χακί
ιντερβιού σ' εφημερίδα
και στο ίντερνετ σελίδα;

Το σκυλάκι το κανίς
ποιος το έκλεψε; -Κανείς!
το ρολόι, τη γραβάτα
και της Άγκυρας τη γάτα


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2015)

...
Evelyn, a modified dog - Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention






Evelyn, a modified dog
Viewed the quivering fringe of a special doily
Draped across the piano, with some surprise

In the darkened room
Where the chairs dismayed
And the horrible curtains
Muffled the rain
She could hardly believe her eyes

A curious breeze
A garlic breath
Which sounded like a snore
Somewhere near the Steinway (or even from within)
Had caused the doily fringe to waft & tremble in the gloom

Evelyn, a dog, having undergone
Further modification
Pondered the significance of short-person behavior
In pedal-depressed panchromatic resonance
And other highly ambient domains...


"Arf," she said


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2015)

...
Pitbull Terrier - Emir Kusturica & The No Smoking Orchestra






I'm wilful and I'm skilful
I'm d-d-d-delightful
And I find myself mixed
Between beauty and the beast

Kill them quick is my motto
Then police take a photo
Then police take a photo 
On the sunny side of the street

The wolf I like the most
He refused to be a dog
He refused to be a dog
Just like Lassie was

Just show me a bloke
And in seconds I'll choke
In seconds like tomato
Like tomato I will squeeze

I'm hit and I'm fit
And I never never quit
When I bleed, I bleed
Like James Cagney on the screen

I shit and I spit
And I don't care a bit
I am proud and I'm happy
Cos I am not a human being

I never feel sadness
I never feel pain
With my cunning and with my stealth
I don't need a brain


_Црна мачка, бели мачор; Crna mačka, beli mačor (Black Cat, White Cat)_


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2015)

...
Rain Dogs - Tom Waits







_*Rain Dogs*_ - Tom Waits






https://vimeo.com/113799020

1. Singapore 00:00 / 2. Clap Hands 02:45 / 3. Cemetery Polka 06:34 / 4. Jockey Full of Bourbon 08:21
5. Tango till They're Sore 11:08 / 6. Big Black Mariah 14:00 / 7. Diamonds & Gold 16:44 / 8. Hang Down Your Head 19:17
9. Time 21:52 / 10. Rain Dogs 25:49 / 11. Midtown [instr.] 28:46 / 12. 9th & Hennepin 29:51 / 13. Gun Street Girl 31:47
14. Union Square 36:25 / 15. Blind Love 38:51 / 16. Walking Spanish 43:12 / 17. Downtown Train 46:19 
18. Bride of Rain Dog [instr.] 50:13 / 19. Anywhere I Lay My Head 51:23


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2015)

...
Dogs (Pts 1 & 2) - The Who


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2015)

...
Walking the dog (instrumental) - The High Numbers (a.k.a. The Who)


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2015)

...
Walking the dog - Rufus Thomas







Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2016)

...
Tracking The Dog - The Screaming Blue Messiahs


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2016)

...
Dog eat dog - Adam & The Ants


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2016)

...
Wau Wau - Nina Hagen Band






Ich bin dein Hund
Ich bin dein Hund
Ich bin dein H-H-H-H
Ich bin dein Hund

Beiss' in dein Bein
Und in den Sack
Beiss' kräftig rein
Schnapp-schnapp
Zack-zack

Ich piss' dich voll
Und scheiss' dich an
Ich pisse toll
Wohin ich kann

Kack' in dein Bett
Und leck dich weg
Beiss' in dein Ohr
Wie nie zuvor

Halt's Maul


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2016)

_Devil Dog: The Hound of Hell_







_Zoltan, Hound of Dracula
_






and The 5 most absurdly evil dogs to ever terrorize film.


Woof, zombie woof. :devil:


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2016)

...
Soft Dog - Peter Gabriel






The flipside of Shock the monkey.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2016)

...
Do the Dog - The Specials






Enjoy yourself, it's later than you think...


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2017)

...
το *επέκυνα*:


----------



## Themis (Apr 24, 2017)

Η αναβάτης ψιψίνα (όχι αναβάτις/ αναβάτισσα/ αναβάτρια, γιατί είναι *επίκυνο*)


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2017)

...
*βολικόσκυλο*: ράτσα σκύλου που διαθέτει εξαιρετικό χαρακτήρα και σπανίως δημιουργεί προβλήματα, καθώς προσαρμόζεται πολύ εύκολα στις ανάγκες και τις απαιτήσεις του αφεντικού του, καταπιέζοντας πλήρως τα δικά του ένστικτά για χατίρι κάποιου που είναι ευχαριστημένος μόνο όταν ο «καλύτερός του φίλος» υπακούει στις προσταγές του, ασπάζεται τις απόψεις του και ικανοποιεί τις επιθυμίες του – γεγονός που αποτελεί τον λόγο που προτιμώνται κυρίως από ανθρώπους που θα ήθελαν να αποκτήσουν παιδιά με παρόμοια χαρακτηριστικά, αλλά, για διάφορους λόγους, διστάζουν να το κάνουν.







(αδημοσίευτο σκυλλήμα)

https://www.facebook.com/1320186554...186554658693/1607248239285855/?type=3&theater


----------



## daeman (Tuesday at 5:24 PM)




----------

